

In-page search comes to mobile Safari - vais
http://findinpage.blogspot.com/2010/01/video-finding-needle-in-haystack-with.html

======
vais
Shameless bit of self-promotion in the hope that it brings value to iPhone-
wielding Hacker News readers like me.

Every Web browser has a find in page feature, both desktop and mobile, except
for Safari on the iPhone. Not any more.

